# 2018 Shoalwater 23 Cat



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2018 Shoalwater 23 Cat w/fiberglass cap being pushed by a Yamaha 250SHO (185 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Matching McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. Full tower boat rigged out properly for any serious angler. Rigged with the following: Lowrance ELITE Ti, Minn Kota 112lb Riptide w/removable mount & rear puck, Minn Kota battery charger and Minn Kota Alternator, Optima Blue Top Marine Batteries, (2) Power Pole 8ft BLADES, JL Audio Bluetooth Knob w/2 pair of JL Audio M770 speakers, JL Audio amplifier, Lenco trim tabs w/LED indicator switch, bobs 6" jackplate, hydraulic steering, Yamaha all in one digital gauge, labeled switch panel, (3) rear dry storage boxes, 18" riser box w/2 livewell systems w/oxygen, cluster of tulip style rod holders, main fuel tank along with a auxiliary fuel tank, Coastline Custom Aluminum fabricated tower w/all the goodies including a fold down burn bar w/fiberglass step and carbon fiber upholstered Attwood bolster seats, Coastline Marine rigging, all aluminum is powder coated, custom wheels and tires for the trailer, 4blade stainless steel prop and much more!!

FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $59,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

